# analogausgang ohne infos über spannungsbereich, pinbelegung o.ä. anschließen



## red_phoenix (29 April 2011)

ich habe hier ein ekg-gerät mit analogausgang, den ich gerne an dieses datenerfassungsmodul anschließen möchte. leider ist das handbuch und der kundenservice des herstellers nur wenig hilfreich, da das gerät ca 20 jahre alt ist  ich habe also vermutlich keine möglichkeit, die pinbelegung oder irgendeine andere spezifikation des ausgangs zu erfahren. das einzige, was ich weiß, ist, daß es sich um eine 9-polige d-sub-buchse (wie rs 232) handelt. 

wie stelle ich das jetzt am günstigsten an?

gruß, anna


----------



## MSommer (29 April 2011)

Hallo,
Ist das das Du suchst:
http://www.ni.com/pdf/manuals/371303l.pdf

Habe Deinen Link verwendet und dann weitergesucht

Gruß Michael


----------



## Oberchefe (29 April 2011)

> Habe Deinen Link verwendet und dann weitergesucht



Hilft ihm nichts, er hat keine Doku zum *Ausgang*, nach dem *Eingang* hat er nicht gefragt.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (29 April 2011)

Messen?!?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## MSommer (30 April 2011)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Hilft ihm nichts, er hat keine Doku zum *Ausgang*, nach dem *Eingang* hat er nicht gefragt.


 
Hallo,
Zumindest auf dem Datenblatt gibt es Ausgänge AO 0/1 und P0 bis P7 (Universal E/A). 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Mai 2011)

> Zumindest auf dem Datenblatt gibt es Ausgänge AO 0/1 und P0 bis P7 (Universal E/A).



Welche Kristallkugel verwendest Du um an das Datenblatt des EKG-Geräts zu kommen?


----------



## Zottel (2 Mai 2011)

Ein Analogausgang benötigt minmal 2 Pins, die Sub-D-Buchse hat aber 9. Deshalb könnte es helfen,  daß Gerät zu 

öffnen und festzustellen, welche Pins überhaupt benutzt werden. Dabei kann man eventuell auch an der Art der 

Verdrahtung (abgeschirmt?, wo ist die Abschirmung angeschlossen?) Signal und Masse erraten.
Wenn Öffnen nicht in Frage kommt, bei ausgeschaltetem Gerät mit Multimeter im höchsten Ohm-Bereich prüfen, welche 

Pins überhaupt verwendet werden.

Eventuell ist Masse identisch mit der Gehäuse-Erde.

Danach bei eingeschaltem Gerät versuchen, die Ausgangsgrößen zu messen.
Eventuell ist so eine Sub-D-Buchse  auch für den Anschluß spezieller Erweiterungsgeräte gedacht und liefert auch 

Versorgungsspannungen.

Analog-Ausgänge liefern entweder Spannung oder Strom. An Stromausgängen liegt ohne Last die (fast volle) 

Betriebsspannung der internen Ausgangstufe an.
Spannungsausgänge sollten eine Spannung proportional zum Meßwert liefern. Es gibt aber Schaltungen mit Rückführ-(Sense-)-Eingängen (kennen viele hier auch von Siemens). Dabei wird der Ausgang soweit ausgesteuert, bis an den  Rückführeingängen die gewünschte Spannung anliegt. Sinn ist die Kompensation langer Leitungen und verschiedener Lasten. Das funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn die Eingänge mit den Ausgängen verbunden werden.

Um die Funktion von Strom-Ausgängen oder von Ausgängen mit Sense-Eingängen zu testen, mußt du externe Verbindungen herstellen bzw. Lastwiderstände anschließen. Dabei kannst du NICHT davon ausgehen, daß die Elektronik kurzschlußfest ist!

Ich würde es daher zunächst mit hochohmigen Widerständen (100k-10k) probieren und diese dann verringern.


----------



## red_phoenix (2 Mai 2011)

vielen Dank schon mal für die hilfreichen Antworten!
Das User Manual hatte ich schon durchforstet, das verrät mir aber wie schon gesagt nur die Belegung des Analogeingangs. Vom Hersteller habe ich inzwischen zumindest erfahren, daß es sich um einen Spannungsausgang handelt, wobei 1 V einem mV  im EKG entspricht.

Auf die Idee, das Gerät mal zu öffnen und zu überprüfen, ob alle Pins belegt sind, bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen :idea:

Allerdings werden beim EKG-Gerät bis zu 15 Kanäle gleichzeitig ausgelesen,  braucht man dazu auch nur 2 Pole oder doch eher mehr?


----------



## Zottel (2 Mai 2011)

red_phoenix schrieb:


> ...
> Allerdings werden beim EKG-Gerät bis zu 15 Kanäle gleichzeitig ausgelesen,  braucht man dazu auch nur 2 Pole oder doch eher mehr?


Dazu bräuchte man mindestens 15 und einen für Masse.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, die Signale abwechselnd auf der gleichen Leitung zu übertragen (Multiplex), aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß das hier so ist.


----------



## red_phoenix (3 Mai 2011)

hm, seltsam. ich werd da wohl wirklich erst einmal einen blick reinwerfen müssen... ich freue mich natürlich weiterhin über jeden hilfreichen hinweis!


----------

